
Scientists Question Safety of Using Waste Water from Oil Fields on Food - jpster
https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Scientists-Question-Safety-Of-Using-Waste-Water-From-Oil-Fields-On-Food-414139053.html
======
nlperguiy
It's interesting how the focus is on almonds, grapes, tangerines, lemon etc.

Much scarier than the polluted almond, is the amount of these pollutants that
get into the grass, grains and other things the livestock industry in
California uses. A big chunk of water is used by the livestock industry (what
to feed the poor cow if not the polluted cheap water, who cares about the
welfare of a cow), not the lemon guys.

Bioaccumulation of some of these compounds is a much larger risk than eating a
fist of almonds. There could be 100 times more of the pollutants in a fist of
beef, given that the cow chews through literal tons of grass and grains before
slaughter.

Yet one should worry about that tiny drop of lemon juice on your steak.

------
maxxxxx
How can it be that companies can pump chemicals into the environment and call
them "trade secrets"? I remember when fracking came up it was the same. They
were pumping a ton of stuff into the ground but refused to say what it was.

At a minimum they should be required to disclose what they are using.

~~~
QAPereo
They are, but only to our shattered, underfunded, and now backwards EPA.

------
oceanghost
I'm really, really tired of being forced to be a subject in these health
experiments.

------
beamatronic
Where are the rich getting their food from?

